# Nightshade's New Layouts



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

*Please check out these layouts and give feedback.....*

Well,

I was thinking that people might not notice I modified the one layout I had in a separate thread below, so I started a new one.

I have made some mods per suggestions from the peanut gallery. Thanks all for your inciteful opinions. I quickly saw the error of my ways and changed my layout asap.

I have three attached below....I thought the first one didn't have enough track in it. It was only around 38' per lane. The second one is roughly 46' per lane. The last is around 51' per lane, all on average.

Let me know what ya think. I'm going to run all three of them once the table is built, and then pick the best prior to making scenery.

Mike

Note: If a train track (that's the narrow lane running around the perimeter of each table) or car track crosses another, then that is where a tunnel will be. The areas marked L1, L2, L3 is the grade level. I haven't made any tunnels that will keep a person from easily getting a car that de-slots.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

AfxToo,

On the Srun3...do you mean the spot just north of (or above) the lake and just west (to the left) of the double train tressel?

That's my Duke's of Hazzard jump....... :thumbsup: 

No, that is a 3" section of track. It's yellow on my AutoCAD, but doesn't come out well when converting over.  If it's somewhere else that you are mentioning where the track might not meet up quite right....that may be because of my CAD. I really didn't try to get dead on with the actual angles when making my curves. When placing a 9" curve with a 12" curve, for example, they don't quite end up even at the ends.

I didn't want to go back and make them more accurate as I'll probably need to fiddle with it when I start laying it out for my test runs anyway.

Let me know if it's somewhere else that you are mentioning though.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Exactly, and a place for my 5 year old to play when he doesn't want to play with the slots or train.

It might be a stretch, but I'm going to see if I can find a building that will fill a freight car with the gravel. I'm thinking large granual kitty litter (unused) :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Good idea. I'll look into something small like that. Aquarium stuff IS rather dusty (of course, anything I use will be dusty if I don't wash it off first). Two cats, but they don't go in the garage. 

Actually, I can use just about anything as the gravel pit portion of the layout won't be lifted to the ceiling with the rest of the track.

As for the cars.....I'm thinking that the cars will be separated from the train at this spot by good car catchers (trees). I have some trees that I use that won't get damaged by the cars and are soft enough that they absorb impact.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

So Mike.................What have you decided???
I like #3 simply because elevation changes add so much to a scenic layout.

I just finished my benchwork elevations today. I need to set the track back up now and get a fix....Its been 6 weeks since I ran a car and i'm going flippin nuts 
Todd


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

You know how it is. Run a few laps on a track and then get a better idea. That and I'm still playing around with the train track that's going on the same table.

I'll be sending pics soon. I'll also add my benchwork building pics as I go along too...which will make my wife happy. I think that evil eye look she gives me means 'get out of my dining room!'  

Mike/Nightshade


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nightshade said:


> I think that evil eye look she gives me means 'get out of my dining room!'
> 
> Mike/Nightshade


I hear that 

I had the brakes slammed on my project.......Went out Bird hunting for a couple days and came back with a Nasty Chest cold......I managed to cut up some cardboard strips for landscaping work today while watching the Japanese Grand Prix.........When Schumakers engine blew I got even sicker


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Let's see...Northern Minnesota means woodland grouse, right? Or was it water foul vs. upland game?

I have a cabin north of Itaska and I have never seen anything but grouse in those parts.

Boy I miss my pheasant hunting. We do dove hunts down here. Just not the same nor worth the cost of a shell IMO. Good excuse to get out and hang with friends though. :thumbsup: 

Right now, it's band contests. My daughter's band just won Northern regionals. State Championships is in two weeks. 

I hope to have a layout pinned down and the upper part of benchwork going on next week. All I have now is the legs and the 'L' girders up. Looks kinda naked. :freak: 

Japanese Grand Prix?.....I guess I miss some racing by having cable then, huh? Don't get me wrong...I enjoy NASCAR, Indy, and NHRA but I sure wish I could watch the Fia GTS over in Europe.

Mike


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Japanese Grand Prix is Formula 1 open Wheel Mike.

Seasons almost over.........1 more race left and thats the Brazilian Grand Prix which will decide the championship.
Fernando Allonso (Renault) Last years Champion and Michael Shumaker (Ferrari) Have been Battling and Michael took the lead a couple weeks ago winning the Chineese Grand Prix...........He was leading the race at SUZUKA in Japan and blew his engine giving him a DNF and NO POINTS....Allonso went on to Win.

Schumakers Only chance now is for Him to Win the Brazillian Grand Prix and have Allonso out of the points.......(not too likely)
Its Shumakers last year, he's retiring. It would have been nice to see him go out a Champion.

Do you ever get to see the Rolex Sports Car series?? Dont you get the SPEED Channel??
For a guy that loves Racing its the best channel on the PLANET!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

SPEED channel? I'll have to check with Time Warner (Comcast) cable. Otherwise, I'm racing defficient (spelling?)


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nightshade said:


> defficient (spelling?)


Close enough for me.............just dont start critiquing my spelling and I'll find it really easy to overlook your's :thumbsup: ROFLMAO


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the finished pix of whatever layout you choose. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

